# Monster Cable Power Center



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Anybody use these? Are they any good, and actually do what they claim? I'd like to trun my computer, TV, PS2, and HR20 through it. This is the specific one I'm looking at: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000AYDQB6/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ALAQLAKJ574UN&v=glance


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've used them.
They're prettty good.
They do what they claim.

However, I wouldn't use one anymore. Get yourself a good UPS instead.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, that too.


edit: OK, there was another post between my two posts originally but it seems to have disappeared. The post I was replying to said something to the effect of "you can buy power conditioners that are just as good, for cheaper"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have one of these http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Reference-PowerCenter-3500-MKII/dp/B00004Y2ZF that I bought quite some time ago. I don't think that I would ever buy a Monster product with what I know about them today. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have had the basic Moster Power HTS 1600, for about a year and a half now, and I love it. While it hurt supporting Monster, their cables may be an overpriced sham, but the power protection is top notch. I use it for my HDTV, cable box, DVD player, HT receiver and the rest of my A/V gear. My two main computers are on APC UPS.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd look at units by APC, TrippLite and Belkin before considering a Monster Cable product.


----------

